#  >  > Automobile, Parts, Tricks >  >  > Automobile HUB >  >  Launch of New Tesla Roadsters 0-60 mph Acceleration.

## Bhavya

Tesla launch it's new Tesla Roadsters 0-60 mph acceleration. The CEO stated that without rocket thruster the vehicle will accelerate to 60 mph in 2.1 seconds and with the adding of rocket thruster it will accelerate 60 mph in 1.9 seconds. The vehicle will be in the market by 2020. Are excited to hear this news? What's your expectation on Tesla Roadsters 0-60 mph Acceleration? Guys, let's share your thoughts in the comments.

----------

